# SOJA Best Thing That's Happen To Reggae Since Marley



## sketchystunts (Feb 16, 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/X572Mp_r46E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EgvmZ4c9B44" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Feb 17, 2011)

I love SOJA and I do agree with your statement. Best reggae band in the game right now IMO.


----------



## redivider (Feb 18, 2011)

both of you are fucking crazy. here are some bands of the top of my head that completely blow SOJA out of the water. all of these bands are still alive and kicking, playing, and this is REAL reggae. SOJA SUCKS

Israel Vibration, 

[youtube]sa36Q8jfKAg[/youtube]

Black Uhuru, 

[youtube]TYBHNLWDDwY[/youtube]

Dezaire, 

[youtube]m1zJbiDryKQ[/youtube]

Don Carlos, 

[youtube]5pegL0BPgDU[/youtube]

Sizzla, 

[youtube]oQ7nLeVUWcs[/youtube]

Midnite, 

[youtube]FWcFmHNaxj0[/youtube]

Cultura Profetica,

[youtube]dpI8FsfJLb4[/youtube]

SOJA sucks major balls. i'll say it again:

THEY SUCK MAJOR BALLS.


----------



## woobystein (Feb 18, 2011)

I wouldn't say SOJA sucks but to say the best since marley is bullshit. Utter horse corn, or even donkey butter. (Of course if YOU think that YOU are entitled to your opinion) but I think anyone who really enjoys reggae would disagree that they are the best since Bob Marley. ^ those are some great songs redivider, Sponji reggae is a fucking jam. Here are some others you may want to scope out. [video=youtube;dFlZKdhC4cE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFlZKdhC4cE&feature=related[/video] can't forget about the pulse. Never forget the pulse. [video=youtube;FphO_5BZuKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FphO_5BZuKk[/video] and some more Black Uhuru...[video=youtube;KWEGXb2juvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWEGXb2juvM[/video]. Some dubby tubby..[video=youtube;ZvYSYOKFCbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvYSYOKFCbk&feature=related[/video] and this newer band Rebelution [video=youtube;dYo_SP26FBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYo_SP26FBw[/video] Now keep in mind these are just a few songs that I like.[video=youtube;T_G5k2xsMn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_G5k2xsMn0[/video]


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Feb 19, 2011)

I guess I should have said IMO. I've listened to Israel Vibration, Steel Pulse, etc etc and I like SOJA the best.


----------



## heir proctor (Feb 21, 2011)

Soldiers of Jah Army is OK. There is a lot of better reggae out there though. Midnite has always been a favorite. Have not gotten a chance to listen to his new album all the way through, but Treasure has been playing on repeat. You should check out Tony Rebel. Sorry I don't know how to embed but, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-MeSmMHl8g
The Herb is one of my favorite tracks to burn to. Black Uhuru is another contender for my favorite reggae group. I request Guess Who's Coming To Dinner every saturday night when my local college station is playing reggae. I was into Rebelution a few years ago when they dropped their first album, but now that whole subgenre is sort of exploding and not for the better.


----------



## sso (Feb 21, 2011)

musical taste is just that, taste and wildly varied.

what moves you,might be too little or too much for another or just not the right stuff,

for that person.


----------

